# Top 10 Manliest Pokemon



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 25, 2010)

Whats your list or additions?


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 25, 2010)

No Mewtwo? Fail. Shame Smogon


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 25, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Whats your list or additions?


Aggron should have been there.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 25, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Whats your list or additions?





> Let's be honest?Pokemon is a man's game.



                         .


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 25, 2010)

The distinct lack of Mewtwo in the number one spot marks this list as a rank failure.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 25, 2010)

One problem I have with that list is, that all these pokemon can be females, too.

Oh and it lacks Mewtwo


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 25, 2010)

Sleigh Rider said:


> The distinct lack of Mewtwo in the number one spot marks this list as a rank failure.



Agreed along with the fact that Lickitung hasn't been added either.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 25, 2010)

In either the anima/manga, Mewtwo killed someone. It was so badass that it had to be cut, because it was too badass for Pokemon.

If that isn't manly, I don't know what is.


----------



## God (Dec 25, 2010)

I hate Mewtwo dickriders 

He's cool, but hop off the nuts please.

But anyways, Garchomp at 1, Tyranitar at 3, Arcanine at 10? Yeah, no.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey, the OP asked for our own suggestions


----------



## God (Dec 25, 2010)

I know. Just tired of hearing Mewtwo all the time is all 

This list was horrible though.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 25, 2010)

That's the difference between mentioning Aggron and mentioning Mewtwo. Mewtwo has a larger fanbase, and deservedly so. He has a deep character as far as Pokemon go.

Hell even Larvitar is more manly than some of those on the list. That thing fucking eats mountains. That's pretty hardcore. That comes second practically to only creating a world-destroying storm with the flick of a wrist or killing with a thought. EATING A MOUNTAIN


----------



## God (Dec 25, 2010)

Tyranitar was already on the list 

And if we're talking about storms, no Lugia or Rayquaza? For shame


----------



## Stroev (Dec 25, 2010)

Introducing TEDDY THE MACHOP


----------



## Bioness (Dec 25, 2010)

HAHA Lugia has silk like skin no way is that manly, but I agree the lack of Mewtwo is disappointing I mean look at this!! But the list is quite interesting none the less



also Rakiyo I wanted that Garchomp!!


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 25, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Tyranitar was already on the list
> 
> And if we're talking about storms, no Lugia or Rayquaza? For shame



Yeah but not Larvitar  I mean damn, the fact that he's a first stage and is eating mountains is hardcore in and of itself.

I was definitely thinking about Rayquaza, because he looks pretty manly too. My favorite Dragon. Those two are more so storm quell'rs than causers. Rayquaza being able to neutralize Groudon's ability and the fact that one of its attacks can allow it to casually pick up Pokemon like Groudon for a whole turn before slamming him down should give him a spot on that list. He could replace Arcanine.

Yeah Arcanine is cool and legendary-like, but he's too majestic to be in the top 10


----------



## Fran (Dec 25, 2010)

Needs Machamp ALL THE FUCKING WAY
Then Machoke (Choke a bitch)

RHYPERIOR

RHYDON

AGGRON

Beastly pokemon the bestest


----------



## scerpers (Dec 25, 2010)

spoiler: mewtwo isn't that manly.


----------



## God (Dec 25, 2010)

^ thank you



Bioness said:


> blah blah blah





> this post



Jυstin said:


> Yeah but not Larvitar  I mean damn, the fact that he's a first stage and is eating mountains is hardcore in and of itself.
> 
> I was definitely thinking about Rayquaza, because he looks pretty manly too. My favorite Dragon. Those two are more so storm quell'rs than causers. Rayquaza being able to neutralize Groudon's ability and the fact that one of its attacks can allow it to casually pick up Pokemon like Groudon for a whole turn before slamming him down should give him a spot on that list. He could replace Arcanine.
> 
> Yeah Arcanine is cool and legendary-like, but he's too majestic to be in the top 10



Arcanine is pretty majestic, but also manly.. maybe top 20 

I can't think of any storm causers besides Mewtwo (and Lugia)


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Not a spoiler_ 



Appearances aside, 90% of that list are pansies compared to Mewtwo 




The only manliness Mewtwo is lacking is in his appearance.

Actually that's wrong too. I saw a realistic rendering of Mewtwo and it looked sick as fuck. Literally, I couldn't look at it. It looked like something from Alien, which I should expect seeing how he's a genetic mutant killing machine with a vein that looks like a second neck.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 26, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Arcanine is pretty majestic, but also manly.. maybe top 20
> 
> I can't think of any storm causers besides Mewtwo (and Lugia)



Well it's definitely more manly than Flareon  Though I'd stick Rayquaza over it. Kyogra causes storms too, and it can be considered manly in some ways, though it might fit in more with beastly.

Come to think of it, the only Pokemon that actually looks manly is Machamp, for obvious reasons. The others should be beastly


----------



## valerian (Dec 26, 2010)

Arcanine should of been 1st.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 26, 2010)

Some of them shouldn't be on that list since they are genderless.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 26, 2010)

blastoise.


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2010)

And where Ononokusu?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 26, 2010)

How the fuck is Mewtwo manly? It has twigs for arms and looks like a mutated cat. Don't get me wrong, I love Mewtwo, but the list is for Pokemon with massive bulk and spikes all over their goddamn bodies, or Pokemon that are just plain scary and intimidating. Even a 12 year old could beat Mewtwo in a fist fight if it couldn't use it's Psychic powers, which the manly list clearly excludes. This list is mostly about the appearances anyway, and Mewtwo is outclassed in "manly" appearance. Nothing about him is brawny, only brainy.

Mewtwo is only manly in fanart and it's RBY sprite.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Even a 12 year old could beat Mewtwo in a fist fight if it couldn't use it's Psychic powers



But Mewtwo has just as much Atk power as Afrobull and Arcanine, and even more Atk power than Nidoking  Though this goes largely unnoticed due to it being in the shadow of its enormous Sp.Atk 

While it lacks the manly buff of Machamp, Mewtwo's eyes have a cold intimidating look that transmits the feeling of pure evil and hatred to any who meet its stare. What makes us consider it manly is its overall superior combat abilities that could pretty much destroy everything on that list with a single thought and its cold merciless badittude, which no other Pokemon in its nature has, that's led it to actually, and maliciously, kill in cold blood, more than one human.

This is even what Smogon says about RBY Mewtwo:



> Mewtwo is absolutely the most ferocious Pokémon that exists in RBY. ... Essentially, this Mewtwo set is the most powerful thing Pokémon has ever *or since* seen.
> 
> RBY Mewtwo is the single most powerful Pokémon *in any generation*. Nothing even comes close to the raw destructive power of this thing. That's all there is to be said about the joy that enters the 6 year old heart when they capture the uber and can truly call themselves a Pokémon Master.



Mewtwo was so dangerous, that Gen II was designed almost solely to try to, unsuccessfully, nerf it.

Putting the games aside, Mewtwo is the only Pokemon that powerful _and_ viscous. A pure killing machine designed to destroy. But, that might mean that Mewtwo isn't manly. It is no man.

It is a monster.


----------



## urca (Dec 26, 2010)

Machop


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 26, 2010)

I am disappoint at no Rayquaza or Aggron.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 26, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Putting the games aside, Mewtwo is the only Pokemon that powerful _and_ viscous. A pure killing machine designed to destroy. But, that might mean that Mewtwo isn't manly. It is no man.
> 
> It is a _GOD_.


Fixed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank God pokemon is not real..


also, lacks charizard and flarigator


----------



## scerpers (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry. No matter how much shadow and distortion there is on the picture, it doesn't make a giant cat any more manly.


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2010)

Now if I ran into this



or this



in a dark alley...


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank God Mewtwo is a cat and not a dog.

Humans train dogs. Cats train humans.

Who's really holding the leash here?



Sleigh Rider said:


> Fixed.



Nothing truer than this, and I should have been to afraid to be called a wanker to have said this in the first place like I wanted 



Cubey said:


> Now if I ran into this



I wanted to mention this guy before, but I forgot his name


----------



## Bioness (Dec 26, 2010)

Go to 2 mins 30 secs in and you'll see why Mewtwo deserves a spot

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDX1m0Y2Vkg&t=150[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 26, 2010)

Manly? Monstrous? Beastly? Godly? You decide.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-vXMhzsiFE[/YOUTUBE]

2:30 - 3:18. More so 3:00 and on. Viciously brutal. No survivors. Nothing short of the pure will to destroy.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 26, 2010)

Rhyperior.

Because men are superior? /sexist


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 26, 2010)

Bioness said:


> Go to 2 mins 30 secs in and you'll see why Mewtwo deserves a spot
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDX1m0Y2Vkg&t=150[/YOUTUBE]





Paul's Ursaring from the anime was manly


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Thank God Mewtwo is a cat and not a dog.
> 
> Humans train dogs. Cats train humans.
> 
> Who's really holding the leash here?



That fanart is a far stretch from Mewtwo original concept.

Also, the cat > human rationale is meh. Not very terror inducing 



> I wanted to mention this guy before, but I forgot his name



Ononokusu. I mentioned him earlier. And on that subject, all the pseudo-legendaries go here.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 26, 2010)

Dragonite just doesn't have the kind of look that belies the building-busting powerhouse it really is.


----------



## g_core18 (Dec 26, 2010)

It's missing Charizard and Mewtwo.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 26, 2010)

Cubey said:


> That fanart is a far stretch from Mewtwo original concept.
> 
> Also, the cat > human rationale is meh. Not very terror inducing



It's not a far stretch if you are thinking within the realm of reality. Mewtwo shares sparse similarities with an actual cat if you really look at him. His predecessor Mew is the one that looks like a cat. For Mewtwo, you have to imagine a mutant, almost alien-like bio cat. Now it's hard to call any fanart exact or completely accurate, but I'd put that pretty close to what a creature like that would look like. Thin. Tall. Yet still weighs more than a Charizard. Sleek, because it's fast. It even has the same curves and distinct posture Mewtwo holds. And it looks about as catlike as Mewtwo himself looks, which isn't much at all 

It's not about the cat _looking_ stronger. Though my cat had my dog wrapped around his finger and fucked with him all throughout the day. Most humans are trained to follow their cat, because the cat won't come to them. A lot of dogs are just let outside to poop for fertilizer while cats have their own little box that humans have to clean after. It's more of a display of control than sheer power.



> Ononokusu. I mentioned him earlier.



Yeah that's him. Made a long post somewhere about why he's awesome, though I haven't gotten to use him yet. Might be my favorite Dragon of all


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 27, 2010)

You know what's manly? Shubarugo. It's an insect in armor wielding dual lances. 

inb4 Justin talks about Mewtwo's armor.


----------



## God (Dec 27, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> It's not a far stretch if you are thinking within the realm of reality. Mewtwo shares sparse similarities with an actual cat if you really look at him. His predecessor Mew is the one that looks like a cat. For Mewtwo, you have to imagine a mutant, almost alien-like bio cat. Now it's hard to call any fanart exact or completely accurate, but I'd put that pretty close to what a creature like that would look like. Thin. Tall. Yet still weighs more than a Charizard. Sleek, because it's fast. It even has the same curves and distinct posture Mewtwo holds. And it looks about as catlike as Mewtwo himself looks, which isn't much at all



I still think you're stretching it to make it seem tougher than it is. Mewtwo's cool and strong.. just not manly 



> It's not about the cat _looking_ stronger. Though my cat had my dog wrapped around his finger and fucked with him all throughout the day. Most humans are trained to follow their cat, because the cat won't come to them. A lot of dogs are just let outside to poop for fertilizer while cats have their own little box that humans have to clean after. It's more of a display of control than sheer power.



That's the opposite of manly. Manly is simply an outward show and appearance of power and testosterone (Tyranitar, Ononokusu).



> Yeah that's him. Made a long post somewhere about why he's awesome, though I haven't gotten to use him yet. Might be my favorite Dragon of all



It was in the Sazandora vs Ononokusu thread


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 27, 2010)

/thread


----------



## valerian (Dec 27, 2010)

Rock isn't a badass type.


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 27, 2010)

Type doesn't make badass, the Pokemon does.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 27, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> 2:30 - 3:18. More so 3:00 and on. Viciously brutal. No survivors. Nothing short of the pure will to destroy.



Since when was murder considered manly?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 27, 2010)

You may all disagree with the list and so do I, but Garchomp deserves number 1. chomp! He single handedly made the 4th genertion OU metagame his bitch. Everyone was scared shitless of him and he went to ubers. Where he still is whooping ass and taking names

Salamence deserves a mention as well. The Smog leaders deemed him overpowered for OU and moved him up. They were either pussies or Salamence was that beastly. You decide.


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 27, 2010)

Out of all the Pseudo Legendary Pokemon, Garchomp is last on my list. I just don't like it. Double weakness to Ice  = do not want. And...I just hate the way it looks. 

I put one PL on each of my teams, and Garchomp never even makes the second backup team. 

For me, Pseudo Legendaries go Tyranitar=Salamence>MetagrossDragonite>Garchomp.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 27, 2010)

No feraligatr? no charizard?  a pokemon toilet looks manly?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Blastoise is missing....


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2010)

Tyranitar > Dragonite > Salamence > Sazandora > Garchomp

Metagross can go anywhere.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 28, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Out of all the Pseudo Legendary Pokemon, Garchomp is last on my list. I just don't like it. Double weakness to Ice  = do not want. And...I just hate the way it looks.
> 
> I put one PL on each of my teams, and Garchomp never even makes the second backup team.
> 
> For me, Pseudo Legendaries go Tyranitar=Salamence>MetagrossDragonite>Garchomp.



but wasn't Garchomp banned because he was so awesome


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

Steelix and golem can be considered manly...

Nah, their more monster-ish so I have to go with Machamp and Probopass. xD

Probopass for the mustache. :ho


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 28, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Out of all the Pseudo Legendary Pokemon, Garchomp is last on my list. I just don't like it. Double weakness to Ice  = do not want. And...I just hate the way it looks.
> 
> I put one PL on each of my teams, and Garchomp never even makes the second backup team.
> 
> For me, Pseudo Legendaries go Tyranitar=Salamence>MetagrossDragonite>Garchomp.



Thats strange because Garchomp would kick all their asses


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm sure you mean all of them except Tyranitar.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 28, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I'm sure you mean all of them except Tyranitar.



That includes Tyranitar. Sandstorm activates Sand veil and choice-band earthquake one shots.


----------



## StoneCliff (Dec 30, 2010)

Gengar should be number 1. Why?

It made this:


----------



## Mαri (Dec 30, 2010)

Aggron > Groudon

A dinosaur is okay. But a fucking metal plated dinosaur is awesome.


----------



## Mαri (Dec 30, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> /thread


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok, honestly where do I go to read more of those


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 8, 2011)

Zangoose is the manliest pokemon.
All you bitch ass pokemons using psychic powers or iron plating or are slimy and shit or look like retarded cept for Dragonite.
Zangoose don't even give a darn those aren't tattoo's bitches those are scratch marks from pleasured bitches because they love his seviper condoms. Yeah Zangoose uses snakes for condoms.
Get on his level.

Honourable mention


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 8, 2011)

The list is bullshit.

It needs Mr. Mime, with those big hands he can grope any Poke without a problem **, That's what I call manly.

:ho


----------



## Akatora (Jan 8, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> One problem I have with that list is, that all these pokemon can be females, too.
> 
> Oh and it lacks Mewtwo



Not entirely true Nidoking wouldn't be a nidoking had it been female

well one could add Tauros for the same reason


----------



## God (Jan 8, 2011)

Nidoqueen is a manly Pokemon regardless.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 9, 2011)

Snorlax.

Just Snorlax


----------



## b0rt (Jan 10, 2011)

the manliest Pokemon I recall are..

1. Rhydon
2. Nidoking
3. Golem
4. Gyarados
5. Tauros
6. Pinsir
7. Muk
8. Machamp
9. Salamance
10. Mr. Mime


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 10, 2011)

Female Machamp.... not manly.

Everything pokemon with a forced male gender like Latios is 100% testosterone at minimum.
Male Zangooses are 1243.5671% testosterone.
Male machamp is like 125%.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 3, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> the manliest Pokemon I recall are..
> 
> 1. Rhydon
> 2. Nidoking
> ...



Rhyperior is _waaay _manlier than Rhydon.

And why the heck is Golem here?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 3, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Rhyperior is _waaay _manlier than Rhydon.
> 
> And why the heck is Golem here?



Golem beat Gary's Nidoking with his bare hands in the first league, and knocked him from the tournament.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 3, 2011)

The poke that can melt boulders with his breath and the one packing concealed canons on his back is disappoint with the original list...


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't know if I agree with number four. Charizard should have been put in there instead.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 5, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Golem beat Gary's Nidoking with his bare hands in the first league, and knocked him from the tournament.



That was because Gary used a poor attack tactic. He ran right into that Seismic Toss.

Besides, Gary's Nidoking beat Giovanni's with a Tackle.


----------

